# Got my soil results back, looking for guidance



## Royale_with_cheese (Sep 10, 2019)

Hello all, hope you're doing well. Just got my results back from Logan's lab, and was hoping someone could assist me in kind of setting up an attack plan this season. I live in Michigan, just getting into really taking care of my lawn. Did a nitro blitz last fall, and put down an app of prodiamine this year (bit too late unfortunately). I will post a picture of my test results, looking for recommendations on which soil to use and any other things that may benefit my lawn. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@Royale_with_cheese 
I would address the 2 elephants in the room. pH and K. Adding sulfur will be a long journey, but you can start as soon as soil warms up.
Similar for Potassium but shorter. ou can start adding 1lbs K/M per month for the whole growing season. I would assess the effect every year, until you get at right level.
Epsom salt will be needed to address toe Ca/Mg ratio but not a lot.
Here is a calculator page that will help you know how much do you need:
https://norganics.com/index-2/calculation-pages/
Apply all micros (as Iron) as foliar and in a chelated form if possible.
Switch to AS vs Urea as much as you can.
Add if possible peat moss and compost every year. Both are slightly acidic.


----------



## Royale_with_cheese (Sep 10, 2019)

Babameca said:


> @Royale_with_cheese
> I would address the 2 elephants in the room. pH and K. Adding sulfur will be a long journey, but you can start as soon as soil warms up.
> Similar for Potassium but shorter. ou can start adding 1lbs K/M per month for the whole growing season. I would assess the effect every year, until you get at right level.
> Epsom salt will be needed to address toe Ca/Mg ratio but not a lot.
> ...


Thank you for the response. I've read that 0-0-50 sop might be best for this, is that correct? When applying epsom salt, that will both lower my calcium and also raise my magnesium?


----------



## Royale_with_cheese (Sep 10, 2019)

Is there an optimal range for my trace elements I should be shooting for, any I should add or avoid?


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@Royale_with_cheese Yes SOP is the preferred source for K. Epsom salt will raise Mg but NOT decreasing Ca. It will though, change the saturation ratio between the two elements. Don't worry about the micros now. You have bigger battles ahead.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

High pH, low P and low K. This is a good candidate for balanced fertilizer.

I would not bother with magnesium, you don't need more.

Lowering the pH might take a very long time, even if possible.

Check the soil remediation guide in my signature for products to use.


----------



## Royale_with_cheese (Sep 10, 2019)

g-man said:


> High pH, low P and low K. This is a good candidate for balanced fertilizer.
> 
> I would not bother with magnesium, you don't need more.
> 
> ...


I suppose I'm not too worried about ph, I've seen that yours is higher as well and maintain a beautiful lawn. So you think I should use a balanced fertilizer rather than sop?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You can use N, P and K independently or use a balance. I use independent products.


----------



## Royale_with_cheese (Sep 10, 2019)

g-man said:


> You can use N, P and K independently or use a balance. I use independent products.


So if I use independent fertilizers, could I only apply once a month? Is there any benefit to doing using independent over a balanced?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Each one should not exceed a 1lb/ksqft per rolling month.

The main benefit is being able to select more specific products (eg. SOP) vs whatever the balance fert has. It also allows you to do P and K without pushing for nitrogen. The draw back is there you need to go over the yard 3 times.


----------



## Royale_with_cheese (Sep 10, 2019)

g-man said:


> Each one should not exceed a 1lb/ksqft per rolling month.
> 
> The main benefit is being able to select more specific products (eg. SOP) vs whatever the balance fert has. It also allows you to do P and K without pushing for nitrogen. The draw back is there you need to go over the yard 3 times.


Not much of a draw back really, I enjoy getting out in the yard. So if neither can exceed 1lb/ksqft, does that differ if I use 0-0-60 rather than 0-0-50, or is it still the same amount applied?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Same amount of K. With SOP, it is 50% by weight, so you apply 2lb/ksqft to get 1lb. With MOP, it is 60%, so you apply 1.6lb/ksqft.

Advance Turf Solutions sells SOP in Michigan.


----------



## Royale_with_cheese (Sep 10, 2019)

g-man said:


> Same amount of K. With SOP, it is 50% by weight, so you apply 2lb/ksqft to get 1lb. With MOP, it is 60%, so you apply 1.6lb/ksqft.
> 
> Advance Turf Solutions sells SOP in Michigan.


Oh alright, now I understand. I'll have to check and see if they're open and able to sell fertilizer at the moment. So I'll apply sop, any other suggestions on fertilizers or anything else I should focus on applying moving forward? Hate to bother you to spoon feed me answers, still pretty new to all of this and want to get a routine set for this season.


----------



## Royale_with_cheese (Sep 10, 2019)

g-man said:


> Advance Turf Solutions sells SOP in Michigan.


So I called Advance turf solutions, and with the stay at home order in MI they are only able to sell to commercial farmers at the moment, so looks like I will be ordering sop online. If I'm doing independent fertilizer what should I be looking for with nitrogen and phosphorus, number wise? Is there a recommenced amount to put down for each individual element?


----------



## Royale_with_cheese (Sep 10, 2019)

Well shipping is pretty ridiculous most places, I may wait until Michigan's stay at home order is lifted.


----------



## Royale_with_cheese (Sep 10, 2019)

Anybody else have any opinions? Looking through the cool season guide, a lot of good info just didn't see a guide really on fertilizer and when to apply. That's one main question I have.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

g-man said:


> High pH, low P and low K. This is a good candidate for balanced fertilizer.
> 
> I would not bother with magnesium, you don't need more.
> 
> ...


Did you check the soil remediation guide?


----------



## Royale_with_cheese (Sep 10, 2019)

g-man said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > High pH, low P and low K. This is a good candidate for balanced fertilizer.
> ...


Apparently not well enough, now I see the recommendation for phosphorus. Thanks again g-man, huge help!


----------

